# Nymph Molting Habits - Timeline?



## Precious (Apr 26, 2016)

I have care sheets and have ordered "Keeping Mantids," but haven't received it.  Anyone feel like giving me the short story on how often h. membranacea molt as they mature?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2016)

When hatched usually by 2 weeks they are molting to L2. Then about every 2 - 3 weeks another one, as they all get older, molts are farther between.


----------

